# Poulan chain saw



## Jody Hawk (Jul 22, 2010)

I was in Home Depot back in December and as I walked in the door, they had Poulan 18" chain saws for $100. Well, I can always use a chain saw around here so I bought one and put it in a spare bedroom until I needed it. Well, several weeks ago I got it out to do some trimming on some of the trees in my yard. I pulled the cord and it stuck and wouldn't retract but the motor cranked so I wrapped the cord around my hand and went ahead and used it. When I stopped it, the cord retracted back in the spool like it was supposed to.

A few days later, I got it out again. The first pull and the cord stuck again. This time, it wouldn't go back in. So I load it up and take it back to Home Depot. They tell me all they can do is send it off for repairs. I'll have to pay $35 which I'll get back if it is under warranty.

So yesterday, I go to pick up my chain saw and they don't want to give me my $35 back. I've already looked at the owners manuel and it is under a 1 year warranty. I'm about ready to turn the place out at this point so this older fellow tells the cashier to go ahead and refund my $35. He then goes on to tell me that Home Depot only warrants their gas powered products for 30 days only.

Well, this morning I get my "fixed" chain saw out again and the first pull it sticks again. I hit it real hard on the side and it retracted. I'm about ready to call Poulan. I've used this saw 3-4 times and it's been nothing but a headache.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

you did better than me.... I ripped the handle completely off the saw while cutting..I went and got a real saw after that... plastic handles and chain saws spell trouble. Of course my friend was not to happy about it... but hey, it was his firewood pile!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 22, 2010)

Not trying to be a smart aleck but you made two mistakes.

1. You bought a hundred dollar chainsaw

2. You bought it from Home Depot

Home Depot does not warrent the products they sell. I have been burned by them twice. Once for a $2500 refrigerator. Home Depot's philosophy on returned goods is " if it is in good shape, and can be resold, we will give your money back". If it was tore-up when you bought it,
"we just sell this stuff and don't guarantee it". It's kind of funny really. I just don't make any warrantable purchases from them anymore.  Oh yea! You could have bought the same saw from Walmart and got your money back.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 22, 2010)

Hooty Hoot said:


> You bought a hundred dollar chainsaw



I guess I could have spent more on a saw but I just wanted something to do light trimming work here around the house. Guess you live and learn.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 22, 2010)

Stihl Farmboss.......


----------



## Foreboy (Jul 24, 2010)

My Stihl 028 woodboss that I purchased used in 1995 still operates great every year after several new bars, plugs, chains.

The $10O Lowe's Husquavra lasted 2 years, or was it 1.5?


----------



## Citiboy287 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have had one for almost 10 years, Was proberly US made then, I did notice that when ever I bought any replacement parts from the depot, they always wore out  fast, I did a complete REBUILD on the Chain, the blade and small screws , spark pulg filters ect about 3 years ago using only direct purchase parts I got from them POLAN and the thing runs fine.   They have a major distribution center in Gerogia, might be worth a call.

As a side note My Homelite leaf blower from the depot did the same thing with the cord, when I went to take it back, I got the same story you got, I solved the problem by going to the manager and asking who the rep was from the company that services the store, He gave me the guys number , called him, He gave me 2 options, either they would let it get fixed at a local repair shop to be fixed at their expense or bring it back to the store to be held till he gets through next time. I took the leave it at the store, went back a few days later, brand new one waitting for me in a box----- I never used it but sold it off and purchased a backpack type the next fall

From what I heard there is a small " finger " near the recoil spring that snaps off alot and that causes the issue on lots of recoil stuff

Get in contact with the represenative , you might be suprised 

Good Luck


----------



## scottypp (Jul 25, 2010)

it's actually a pretty ez fix, if you pull that side cover off. It's either one of the fingers mentioned above- or the recoil spring is too tight.. i would pull the cover wd 40 the heck out of it.. see how it moves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2010)

Two rules in life that are tried and true. 

#1 - you get what you pay for.

#2 - buy Stihl..

My Stihl is 10 years old, never been tuned up, never used fuel stablizer, and it still cranks and runs like a charm. I have been horrible at taking care of it, but it has never let me down.

By the way, owned a Poulan / Crafstman prior to that. This is when I learned rules #1 & 2.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate POULLIN' chain saws.
It takes two people to operate them one to get it cranked and the other can give him a break and run it for a short time till it has to be worked on.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 25, 2010)

scottypp said:


> it's actually a pretty ez fix, if you pull that side cover off. It's either one of the fingers mentioned above- or the recoil spring is too tight.. i would pull the cover wd 40 the heck out of it.. see how it moves.



I'm gonna try spraying it real good with WD-40.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 25, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I hate POULLIN' chain saws.
> It takes two people to operate them one to get it cranked and the other can give him a break and run it for a short time till it has to be worked on.



HaHaHa..Now thats funny.Thx,i needed a good laugh.


----------



## Citiboy287 (Jul 25, 2010)

WD40 is ok , The best oil I have ever used is KOIL, We had an old car engine had not been started in at least 10 years, Tried once nothing, We took the pulgs our KOIL ed the cylinders and waited  3 hours later it had worked free started rough but runs fine KOIL is the for stuff anything stuck


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a Stihl saw that I bought used from my uncle when he got emphysema and couldn't do any wood cutting anymore.  This was prolly a year or two after I got out of high school, so prolly around 1987.   Thing ran like a top for years.   Had a house in Vidalia with a Buck Stove insert and also had a pot belly stove in my shop out back.  The thing got used HEAVY.
Had it stolen out the back of my truck in Florida during the '04 Hurricanes when I went down to cut up some trees that fell or looked like they were about to, on my parents property.

Bought another Stihl, a Farm Boss.   Big, heavy, but runs like a top and will cut anything.   I no longer have the house in Vidalia so it doesn't get used often, but I keep a little gas with stabilizer in it and will crank it every couple of months just to run and it starts on the second pull every time.

You get what you pay for...


----------



## contender* (Jul 25, 2010)

Buy a Husqvarna and you'll never need another. I've got one that's lasted me 20 years and it will still get the job done.


----------



## pondman81 (Jul 25, 2010)

Poulan quality has gone way down I got 1 in 2000 and it still runs trouble free (yes I use it often).However I got 2 Sthil's a 440 and a 026 that are just beasts.


----------



## The Big Z (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Husqvarna 50 rancher 18" blade since 1976.  Never had any problems with it.  Recently bought a new 455 Rancher 22" blade for the bigger stuff.  I've learned to buy quality the first time and never look back.


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 26, 2010)

I run a lawncare/tree service and I have owned about every brand of saw there is. My advice would be to buy a dolmar or a redmax, yes there foreign brands but there the best saw for the money out right now, I still love my huskys and I use them for all the big stuff but my crappy "stihl wont cranks" just sit in the shop


----------



## Brassman (Jul 31, 2010)

Sachs Dolmar.  'Nuff said


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 31, 2010)

haha, whats funny is i borrowed my brothers today and its only been used once it ran 10 minutes halfway through the pine we where cutting and turned off, the guy who was helpin us knew alot about chainsaws he sharpend it at the right 10 degree angle for the soft wood (something some people dont no) the guys a jet aircraft mechanic he took it and replaced the filter plugs everything you could do to it, and i wouldnt crank. it aint getting no compression. so probly the ring on the motor is wore out. lol i think these would be good for a city boy who may be cutting some brush and trees no bigger than 6'' in diameter.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had good luck with Poulan products.  Of course, I know how to do my own repair work.  I bought a brand new Poulan Wood Shark about 10 years ago at a yard sale.  The guy had bought a whole trailer load of returned goods from Kmart.  Some idiot had twisted off the chain tension adjust screw while assembling the saw for the first time and taken it back without ever putting any oil or gas in it.  I paid $25 for the saw and another $6 for a new chain tension adjust screw.  I still use the saw several times a year, and it almost always starts on the second or third pull.  I've got two more that I've bought used.  I guess I should sell them, because I always grab that first one when I need a chainsaw.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have had (2) Poulan saws since 1996, both have cut a tremendous amount of wood. The smaller one is a 16 inch and the larger 1 is a 20 inch. The smaller has been so much better than the larger one and has been used to cut the same stuff with. I do believe the name brand has suffered some due to them not making saws with metal anymore but as long as mine run, it was definately money well spent.


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 1, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Sachs Dolmar.  'Nuff said



agreed, best saw for the money


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats why they are pronounced "Pull-on"


----------



## JWF III (Aug 2, 2010)

Poulan used to make good products. (Back when they were the lime green color.) 

I was given a new one a few years ago. It lasted only 3 years, of which only one was kind of heavy use. Bar was very soft steel. Lost compression. Have a friend that bought the same model, he's had the same luck.

Traded for a brand new Stihl 390. Now that's a Hoss. Though it's only reccomended to 25" bar; it turns a 28" very well for as little as I need something that big.

Stihl, Husky, Solo, Dolmar, even Makita; all make very good saws. 

Wyman


----------



## bowfish hunter (Aug 2, 2010)

poulan bought out husky a couple years ago so they are the same saws just diiffrent colors. how do i know this Iam a stihl dealer and work on them pecies of junk


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 2, 2010)

i logged for a few years and all i let my guys run was Husqvarna's. had a few guys that could tear up anything but those Husqvarna's are tough and always fixed right back up on the back of the truck. sure you wont be cuttin ash and hickory like my guys were but they will handle anything


----------



## grim (Aug 2, 2010)

Poulan Wild Thang

It takes a real man to use a lime green and purple chainsaw!

I bought one 5 years ago, and have cut down 50-75 trees with it.  I have had to replace a number of parts off it and it still runs ok.  It will get hard to start when it gets hot, but I take that as my cue to take a break.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 2, 2010)

chains saws crank and run?   I knew there was more to it than I thought....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I've had good luck with Poulan products.  Of course, I know how to do my own repair work.  I bought a brand new Poulan Wood Shark about 10 years ago at a yard sale.  The guy had bought a whole trailer load of returned goods from Kmart.  Some idiot had twisted off the chain tension adjust screw while assembling the saw for the first time and taken it back without ever putting any oil or gas in it.  I paid $25 for the saw and another $6 for a new chain tension adjust screw.  I still use the saw several times a year, and it almost always starts on the second or third pull.  I've got two more that I've bought used.  I guess I should sell them, because I always grab that first one when I need a chainsaw.



I was given an older Poulan this spring and put new
fuel filter and fuel lines...Runs like a champ...
Like Eddy said, I know how to tinker with saws....
Not really difficult to take the covers off the saw, so you
may be able to open her up to see whats wrong ????


----------



## LCT (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe the Husky's you get at Home Depot are not the same as the commercial product that professionals use....


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually work for the people who "fixed" your chainsaw. I vaguely remember seeing a Poulan. If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to get a copy of the paperwork you got back with the chainsaw.  If all else fails, I could take a look at it Saturday evening if you'd like.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 3, 2010)

bowfish hunter said:


> poulan bought out husky a couple years ago so they are the same saws just diiffrent colors. how do i know this Iam a stihl dealer and work on them pecies of junk



I think its the other way around...Husqvarna bought Poulan from Eletrolux...and Husqvarna makes an excellent mid and top of line product but anything under the Poulan name is indeed "occasional use" designed for 6-10 hours use over 3-5 years, which is yea, junk...


----------



## ben300win (Aug 3, 2010)

Confucious has always been right. Good things no cheap and cheap things no good. Thats why I buy stihl.


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought a Poulan 34cc 16" about ten years ago and last year was the first year I've had any trouble other than the junk chain that came from the factory.  After first two uses I immediately put an Oregon Chain and Bar on it.  Has performed flawlessly unil last year.  Got it out last fall to cut some firewood and it cranked fine.  Put it under load and it would immediately die.  Put new fuel lines, filter, and plug in it and it ran like a top.  It gets moderate use every year camping, hunting, and cutting firewood for the house.  Not a bad saw in my opinion.

On the other hand, my brother bought one a couple of years ago (same as but new model than mine)and on about his fifth time using it, the clutch flew apart.   Put a new one on it and about another five uses and the cylinder seized.  And yes, he is meticulous about fuel oil ratios in his power equipment.  He junked the saw and bought a new Husqvarna and man is that one heck of a machine.  Same cc as my Poulan, but twice the power.  I guess what I'm getting at is that Poulan used to make a decent product, but when mine bites the dust, I will be getting a Husqvarna or possibly a Dolmar.  I hear good things.

My father has  a Stihl trimmer and an 025 chainsaw.  Every time he has short cut on the oil and went with something other than Stihl oil, he has to put new fuel lines and filters on them within a few uses.  Don't know if it's just coincidental or what.  Other than that, he has had no problems with them, but my brother's husky has a smaller engine but way more torque.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a poulan (Sears) I bought in 1978. I am still cutting wood for my stove with it today.
Probably three bars and six chains but it has never been in the shop. 
I believe 80% of all chain saw, and other gas implement, problems are caused by Ethanol in our gasoline. Another example of the Government helping us.


----------



## justdang (Aug 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Stihl Farmboss.......




Yep!!!!
I still use the one I bought in 1984 for $100. Have been through a couple of bars and i can't remember how many chains


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 18, 2010)

kybowhunter said:


> stihl farmboss.......



x 2.


----------

